# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Agradecimentos

## Julio Macieira

Olá pessoal

Venho por este modo e em nome de REEFFORUM, agradecer publicamente ao nosso membro *Pedro Azevedo*  pelo Donativo efectuado para o nosso Forum.

Agradecimento esse especial por ter sido o primeiro membro a utilizar o nosso sistema de donativos pelo método seguro PAYPAL.

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas 
Muito Obrigado, mas não havia necessidade!!!  :Coradoeolhos:  
Cump.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá RF amigos

Finalmente chegou o numero tão esperado por tantos de vós.

*REEFFORUM - Aquariofilia Marinha*
*NIB: 000702920002620000178*
Recordo apenas que, para *DONATIVOS* superiores a 2500.00 o membro deve colocar o Numero de Contribuinte.

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Aléluia...

Estava a ver que nunca mais chegava esse NIB...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá pessoal

Venho por este modo e em nome de REEFFORUM, agradecer publicamente ao nosso membro *Luis Delgado* pelo Donativo efectuado para o nosso Forum.

O Luis utilizou o nosso sistema de donativos pelo método seguro PAYPAL.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Mais uma vez fomos surpreendidos por um donativo de um membro.

O nosso publico agradecimento ao nosso companheiro *António Paes*  quer pelo donativo efectuado, quer pela sua colaboração no nosso forum.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Novo donativo observado. 

Mais uma vez fomos surpreendidos por um donativo de um dos nossos membros.

O nosso publico agradecimento ao nosso companheiro *Rui Ferreira de Almeida* quer pelo donativo efectuado, quer pela sua colaboração no nosso forum.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF

Mais uma vez um dos nossos companheiros, resolveu Colaborar com o nosso forum.

O nosso publico agradecimento ao nosso companheiro *Alberto Almeida*  pelo donativo efectuado.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Companheiros de RF

Felismente mais uma vez um dos nossos membros se lembrou do quanto os euros fazem falta para acções de dinamização para este nosso hobby.

Desta feita, foi o nosso membro *João Fernando Castelo* que se fez o seu donativo a nossa organização.

A ele e em nome de toda a equipa de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Companheiros

Em meu nome e em nome de REEFFORUM nosso publico agradecimento pelo donativo efectuado ao nosso amigo e colaborador *João M Monteiro*

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo

Não posso deixar de o referir.

Novamente o nosso companheiro *Luis Delgado*  deu o seu donativo a REEFFORUM.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo companheiros de RF



Desta feita, foi o nosso membro *Carlos Mota* que se fez o seu donativo a nossa organização.

A ele e em nome de toda a equipa de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo companheiros de RF


Desta feita, foram os nossos membros *Antonio Frazão, Paulo Santos, Ricardo Santos* que se fizeram o seu donativo a nossa organização.

A eles e em nome de toda a equipa de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF

Foram recebidos 2 donativos que não consigo indentificar. Um deles tem nome, penso conseguir saber de quem veio, mas, outro diz apenas "De reefforum" e não consigo identificar de quem foi.

Novo saldo da conta BES  279
Conta Paypal  258.37

Total:  *537,37*

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo companheiros de RF



Desta feita, foi o nosso membro *Diogo Lopes* que se fez o seu donativo a nossa organização.

A ele e em nome de toda a equipa de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo

Para uma melhor identificação da nossa conta, aqui ficam o dados.

*Conta REEFFORUM*

Conta 2920 2620 0001

NIB 0007 0292 00026200001 78

IBAN PT50 0007 0292 0002 6200 0017 8

SWIFT/BICBESCPTPL

*Banco Espirito Santo*


Agradeço que seja indicado na tranferência o nome do membro.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo companheiros de RF



Desta feita, foi o nosso membro *João Carlos Pereira* que se fez o seu donativo a nossa organização.

A ele e em nome de toda a equipa de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado

----------


## Julio Macieira

Novos donativos dos Membros

*João Magano*
*Gil Miguel*
*João Fernando Castelo*
*Carlos Jorge*

A todos e em nome de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado.

Continuo a ter um deposito de 10€ que não consigo identificar o benemérito

Novo Saldo: *791.16€*

----------


## Julio Macieira

Novo donativo

Desta vez foi o nosso companheiro *Alcides Fernandes*

A ele e em nome da equipa de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado

----------


## Julio Macieira

Novos donativos dos Membros

*Anibal Santos*


A todos e em nome de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado.

Falta-nos identificar o donativo de um membro que não coincide com o nome de registo.

Continuo a ter um deposito de 10 que não consigo identificar o benemérito

Novo Saldo B.E.S : *664*

PAYPAL : *272.16*

TOTAL:* 936.16*

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Foi identificado um dos donativos, como pertecente ao nosso companheiro *José Alves*

A ele e em nome da equipa de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo companheiros de RF



Desta feita, foi o nosso membro *Pedro Resendes* que se fez o seu donativo a nossa organização.

A ele e em nome de toda a equipa de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado

----------


## Luis Delgado

Força Malta  :SbOk2:   :SbBravo:  

Vamos lá ajudar a levar isto a bom porto e não custa nada se todos contribuirmos com um bocadinho  :SbSourire:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

Deu entrada na nossa conta um novo donativo de um membro *João Cotter* 

Para ele em nome de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado pela contribuição dada.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

Deu entrada na nossa conta um novo donativo de um membro *Nelson Pena* 

Para ele em nome de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado pela contribuição dada.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Foi identificado um dos donativos, como pertecente ao nosso companheiro *Carlos Dias*

A ele e em nome da equipa de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

Deu entrada na nossa conta um novo donativo de um membro *Rogério Miguel Gomes* 

Para ele em nome de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado pela contribuição dada.

----------


## João Castelo

Que me desculpem os mais sensiveis, mas como membro recente não aguento deixar de dizer o seguinte:

Este fórum é uma clara ajuda para todos ,quer na aquisição de novos conhecimentos quer na consolidação dos nossos conhecimentos.

Eu estive sozinho, pois não tinha internet, e verifico hoje a facilidade que tem um iniciado neste espectacular mundo dos reef´s. Sei dar o valor.

Por tras de toda esta facilidade de passagem de informação, existem investimentos muito significativos .

É  com tristeza que verifico que existe uma expressão minima de apoios ( donativos ) relativamente ao " movimento " ou numeros de membros existentes.

Existe, no meu entender, um desequlibrio entre o resultado final e a comparticipação.

É importante que todos, mas todos os membros, façam o seu pequeno contributo. 

Todos nós iremos beneficiar com a grandeza do forum onde habitualmente " despejamos " os nossos problemas, os nossos desabafos, e também onde habitualmente encontramos as nossas soluçoes.

Por mim, fiz o que entendia fazer, o resto , fica ao vosso criterio. Agora, parece-me que um pouco a cada um de nós, será uma mais valia para todos nós.

JC

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

Deu entrada na nossa conta um novo donativo de um membro *Manuel Faria*

Apesar se encontrar na Suiça tambem ele contribuiu.

Para ele em nome de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado pela contribuição dada.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

Deu entrada na nossa conta um novo donativo de um membro *Rui Gaspar*

Para ele em nome de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado pela contribuição dada.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

Deu entrada na nossa conta um novo donativo de um membro *José César*

Para ele em nome de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado pela contribuição dada.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Foi identificado um dos donativos, como pertecente ao nosso companheiro *Paulo Bravo*

A ele e em nome da equipa de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Porque em REEFFORUM não é preciso ser Natal apenas no dia 25 de Dezembro

Fica o registo de um novo donativo que entrou na nossa conta, desta vez pelo companheiro Carlos Prates

Para ele, em meu nome e em nome de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Deu entrada na nossa conta conta um novo donativo pelo nosso companheiro *Ernesto D. S. Lourenço*

Em nome de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado  :SbOk2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Foi identificado um dos donativos, como pertecente ao nosso companheiro *Ricardo Prata*

A ele e em nome da equipa de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Deu entrada na nossa conta donativos provenientes dos membros:

*Carlos Gião

**Heitor Simões*

*Bruno Morais

*A todos eles, em meu nome e em nome de REEFFORUM os nossos agradecimentos pela vossa colaboração.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá: 


Foram detectados mais 2 donativos que nos são impossíveis de identificar. Agradecemos que os membros em questão nos indicassem por MP a sua identidade.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 


Deu entrada na nossa conta conta um novo donativo pelo nosso companheiro *Antonio Gameiro*

Em nome de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado  :SbOk2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros
Foi identificado um dos donativos, como pertecente ao nosso companheiro *Gonçalo Rio*
A ele e em nome da equipa de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Foi identificado um novo donativo, como pertecente ao nosso companheiro *Jorge Neves*

A ele e em nome da equipa de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Foi identificado um novo donativo, como pertecente ao nosso companheiro *José Passos Campainha*

A ele e em nome da equipa de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado

----------

